# Great time at ossabaw!!



## mizuno24jad (Feb 21, 2015)

Just got back from the hog hunt at ossabaw with mattech and semi-pro and had a blast. Seen plenty of hogs, taking 3 between the 3 of us. Will try to post some pics if i can figure it out


----------



## mizuno24jad (Feb 21, 2015)

*More*

More


----------



## mizuno24jad (Feb 21, 2015)

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## mizuno24jad (Feb 21, 2015)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## base3448 (Feb 22, 2015)

Awesome, great job


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## futbolwest (Feb 22, 2015)

Way to go! How cold did it get down there and most importantly how many pigs were killed ?


----------



## mizuno24jad (Feb 22, 2015)

futbolwest said:


> Way to go! How cold did it get down there and most importantly how many pigs were killed ?



 It was a record low for thursday night there, miserably cold, low 20's. I don't know the exact number bur id for sure say atleast 30-40 pigs died


----------



## mattech (Feb 22, 2015)

Had a blast, shot a couple I never found, and flat out missed one. The cold made it rough, but overall a great time. I'd be surprised if everyone there didn't at least get an opportunity at a hog or two.


----------



## mattech (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice! Sounds like that place is covered up wit hogs!


----------



## mattech (Feb 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Nice! Sounds like that place is covered up wit hogs!



It absolutely is,can't go 20' without find drippings or rooting.


----------



## ben300win (Feb 22, 2015)

We were down there too. Boy that cold and wind was awful. I shot two and a buddy of mine missed a few. The other guy only saw deer. Was our first trip down. Lots of fun. Just wish it didn't take so long to get to go back. We were the three tents on the right, just before you get to the showers from the dock.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 23, 2015)

Man that is AWESOME! THanks for sharing!


----------



## Designasaurus (Feb 24, 2015)

We got back late Sunday - I agree it was cold with the low temps & nonstop high winds.  I think I would trade the cold for it not raining on us though...  

We ended up with 14 pigs between the 3 of us that were hunting.  Made for a late night skinning & processing.  I have been there at least 10 times and have never failed to get something.  As usual we were on the last boat ride Wednesday afternoon so you don't have to get there early to get a "good spot".

I probably walked 30 miles - the place is beautiful.  Take your kids if you get a chance!  I am attaching a few pics I took with my phone - would have taken more but discovered the battery was failing & it usually was dead.

If you look closely in the panoramic sunrise photo you can see a dead pig on the beach near the center of the frame - to the left of a pile of brush.  We saw it later when we were ready to leave and thought it was one of our group joking with us - turns out it had been shot & died there sometime overnight.


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 24, 2015)

Great photos and good stories!  Sounds like a fun hunt!


----------



## jkp (Feb 24, 2015)

Since we were the only ones to get up on Friday (thats right only the 3 of us)on Route 3 I can tell you that in the truck at area 64 it was 17 degrees.  I have never seen such lazy hunters on a quota hunt, less than 10 total on Friday morning and only 6 went on Sat. If you got a rejection for this hunt a lot of hunters that did get drawn owe you an apology.  Total turnout was 48 hunters. Glad everyone had a good hunt it was great to meet a lot of you hope to see you in two years.


----------



## jkp (Feb 24, 2015)

Almost forgot, a big thanks to the DNR bunch on the island they were great as usual, especially taking us out alone on Friday morning.

Mattech,
Awesome boat man made my 20ft stratos look small.


17 degrees or not I would go back tomorrow if they would let me.


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2015)

jkp said:


> Almost forgot, a big thanks to the DNR bunch on the island they were great as usual, especially taking us out alone on Friday morning.
> 
> Mattech,
> Awesome boat man made my 20ft stratos look small.
> ...




Thanks, but the boat is my cousins, the guy who started this thread. And yea, I slept in Friday. Lol I didn't ride on route three though.


----------



## jkp (Feb 24, 2015)

OK,
Nice boat mizuno24jad.  LOL.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks, i also slept in friday morning, it was a vacation as well as a hunt for me lol


----------



## b rad (Feb 24, 2015)

Well I guess I owe an apology to all yall that didn't get picked bc I wasted my 2 points bc I couldn't go with mattech and mizuno


----------



## mizuno24jad (Feb 24, 2015)

Nobody owes an apology...more important things come up from time to time Brian


----------



## ben300win (Feb 24, 2015)

We hunted the walk in area on Friday morning. Saw a bunch of deer, but no hogs. Actually walked about 3 miles Friday and about 5 Saturday. Saw about 20 total hogs on saturday with my buddy seeing a dozen more. Granted I only saw one that would break 100 lbs. most were under 50 lbs. still had a good time and would go back in a second.


----------



## Designasaurus (Feb 24, 2015)

My group went out every hunt - it was cold but as soon as you started walking you would have to shed some clothes.  Since so many people slept in we were able to hunt & see a lot of areas that have not been free in the past.


----------



## jkp (Feb 24, 2015)

Brian,
You don't owe an apology it was just a statement.

The turnout is worse and worse each year and DNR needs a stand by list, you should have 30days to confirm or you lose your spot to a stand by.  I spoke with one DNR on the hunt and he said they have already started conversations about removing the hog hunts due to poor turnout and participation, in favor of additional trapping to control the population.  (But it might have been out of frustration)

Designasaurus, 
I enjoyed having 4 areas to hunt on Friday as well, but its hard to keep them moving without hunters in the woods.

Best part was making new friends, killing some hogs, and enjoying being disconnected.


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks like fun!


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 25, 2015)

Fellas,

Hoping you could answer some quick questions for me concerning the hunt as I couldn't find much on the Georgia website...

I currently have 2 priority points built up and would like to try the hunt.

1- Is it okay to go into this hunt alone?  I am coming from Virginia so I don't really know anyone down that way.

2- How long is the boat ride?  I have a 15ft Tracker 1542 with a 25hp engine.  Would it be safe to take that?  I also have a 21ft SeaPro with a 200hp merc but that it a long tow down!

3- How big are these areas that you get assigned?  If I am alone, will they throw me into an area with another group or will I get assigned my own area?

Thanks for the help fellas and congrats on the sucessful hunt!  I love reading stories like these.  What drew me to this hunt is the adventure of it being on an island as well as being able to disconnect from work!


----------



## trhankinson (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope these answers help:
1.  You are more than welcome to go on the hunt alone.  No one will judge, condemn or shame you.  I went on the PW hunt in November alone.
2.  The boat ride in the tracker will take about 30-40 minutes depending on where you launch from.  The winds in St. Catherines sound can make the ride in that boat rough and you would be limited to the amount of supplies you can bring.  I would opt for the Sea pro.
3.  Upon checkin, you can pick which area you want to hunt.  IDK the acreage, but some are larger than others.  Just look at the map and pick really.  Hogs are there and so are deer.  There really are no bad areas.  Its just being in the right place at the right time.  There are only a few areas that accomodate more than one hunter.  99% of the areas are only for one person.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 25, 2015)

Neal, it would be alot cheaper for you to take the boat service out of Kilkenny and not trailer a boat all the way from VA. Once you get picked they will send you a flier in the mail.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Danny Leigh said:


> Neal, it would be alot cheaper for you to take the boat service out of Kilkenny and not trailer a boat all the way from VA. Once you get picked they will send you a flier in the mail.



This 100%,  Kilkenny charges $75, and its about a 20 minute boat ride with them. After the heavy winds and rough sea we had last week, I wouldn't attempt that with a john boat.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

NealLauderman said:


> Fellas,
> 
> Hoping you could answer some quick questions for me concerning the hunt as I couldn't find much on the Georgia website...
> 
> ...




Here is a lot of info about ossabow.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=814139


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 25, 2015)

Congratulations guys. Looks like a good time to me! 
Our group should be going back for hogs in 2016. I may apply for a deer hunt there this year as well.


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 25, 2015)

Fellas, thank you a lot for the info!


----------



## ben300win (Feb 26, 2015)

NealLauderman said:


> Fellas, thank you a lot for the info!



Killkenny does not restrict what you can bring. This was our first year hunting on the island and we felt we had too much gear, but several folks had a lot more than we did. Make sure you wear a hood on something wind proof for the boat ride. Some folks even brought chainsaws. I might pack a bicycle next time I go, so I can come and go as I please. They have a mandatory meeting at 5:00 the day before the hunt. You can sign up for a hunt area then. They have three trailers that they take you out on. They left camp at 5:30am and picked some up at 11:00am. The afternoon took you out at 2:30 and picked you up about 6:30 pm. If they drop you off at area 33, then they will only pick you up at area 33 at the scheduled times.


----------



## Designasaurus (Feb 28, 2015)

jkp said:


> Brian,
> 
> The turnout is worse and worse each year and DNR needs a stand by list, you should have 30days to confirm or you lose your spot to a stand by.  I spoke with one DNR on the hunt and he said they have already started conversations about removing the hog hunts due to poor turnout and participation, in favor of additional trapping to control the population.  (But it might have been out of frustration)



I hope you are wrong - it is a shame not to show up since it takes so long to get picked for the hunt.  I know there are things that come up...  I have been going around 20 years and sometimes it is the highlight of my year.


----------



## ben300win (Feb 28, 2015)

Designasaurus said:


> I hope you are wrong - it is a shame not to show up since it takes so long to get picked for the hunt.  I know there are things that come up...  I have been going around 20 years and sometimes it is the highlight of my year.



I honestly have heard that PETA folks apply for hunts all over, just so that not as many hunters show up. With the new system that hey are talking about, you will have to pay like 10.00 to apply for a hunt in the near future. Some states out west make you buy a license and supply a hunter safety card. I think georgia should do that to keep folks from just applying to keep hunters from getting to hunt.


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2015)

My concern with the pay to apply quota hunts is, it will have everyone showing up. It won't affect the island hunts much, but normal wma's have to many people on their quota hunts. Just wait til more start showing up. You won't climb a tree without seeing an orange vest.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 1, 2015)

Wasn't this the same hunt that there was a thread not long ago from a person crying and ranting about snipers had killed all the hogs?


----------



## Designasaurus (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah - the hunting is terrible and definitely not worth your time to apply because you will not see anything.


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Wasn't this the same hunt that there was a thread not long ago from a person crying and ranting about snipers had killed all the hogs?



Yes, his name was Cody, if I remember correctly, super nice guy too.


----------



## jkp (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep,
His name is Cody, rode with him everyday.  Just FYI he spends most of his time on Richmond Hill WMA due to major problems, said he doesn't spend much time killing on Ossabaw unless its turtle egg season (then the turtle lovers demand he be there).  Way way less hogs than years past but with scheduled burns of all the dog fennel more hogs are being seen.  You should still not bother putting in for it, not worth your time.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2015)

I thought so. He seemed nice.


----------

